# What Fresh Food Can I Feed My Guinea's - They Seem A Bit Fussy!!



## LisaC (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all,

We've got two gorgeous female guinea's and feed them GP nuggets and dandelion and marigold hay. I give them fresh food twice a day but they don't like a lot of what I give them and I don't know if they are just fussy or I'm not giving them the right stuff!

They like carrots and green beans and love cucumber, but have turned their little noses up at brussels sprouts, cabbage, baby corn, suede, parsnips.hmy::nonod: They'll eat a bit of banana (haven't given them apple as heard it's bad for them but don't like strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries or orange.

Any advice on what else to suggest please.

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Guinea pigs can eat the following....
Parsley
Curly Kale
Spring greens
Grass
Grapes
Tomatoes
Bell peppers (with the seeds scraped out)
Have you tried your piggies on any of these things?

There is a whole long list of what they can and cannot have. I'll go see if I can find the link for it. Then you can pick some things from it to try yours on.

http://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=42

Found it! The list is VERY long so take your time to go through it and Im sure you will find some things to buy that your guinea pigs will like.


----------



## LisaC (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow that is a long list! Thanks a lot for your reply blue butterfly.


----------

